# Animal Crossing: The Movie



## Jas0n (Nov 5, 2008)

I watched it last night out of interest to see what it was like, it was quite funny how much it resembled the actual game tbh XD

Has anyone else seen it and if you have, what're your thoughts on it?


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 5, 2008)

Yah, I liked it =D


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 5, 2008)

i wish i could buy it in english...


----------



## AC guy (Nov 5, 2008)

i saw some of it its okay to me prefer the AC games though =)


----------



## KingKombat (Nov 8, 2008)

best movie ever.

you know it bombed in japan? :O


----------



## Kyle (Nov 8, 2008)

It was ok.


----------



## VantagE (Nov 9, 2008)

Its enjoyable.


----------



## Anna (Nov 10, 2008)

I saw it a long time ago on youtube, Very cute


----------



## Sugar J (Nov 12, 2008)

I loved it, me and the mwife sat down and watched it in its glory. I hope they bring it to the US. Hopefully with he City Folk popularity, they'll think about bringing it here.


----------



## frostyfuz (Nov 12, 2008)

I loved it.
I don't want a English Dub tbh. You can't find to many good ones now-a-days.
For instance: When they Cry: Higurashi, Lucky Star, etc..
It was a very good movie though.. just too childish which I guess that's what AC was aiming for.


----------



## Away236 (Nov 15, 2008)

I liked it, the girl was sooo typical little anime girl...the movie was a little kiddish, but i liked it cause it was related to Animal Crossing.


----------



## Bones15 (Nov 15, 2008)

I loved it. I cried...
I really liked seeing the characters truly come alive. I didn't expect the plot direction at all. I thought it was just going to stay to a basic Wild World experience.

I saw it on DVD with English subtitles at my local Japanese Import Shop. But it was around 30 dollars I think and I thought that was way too much.


----------



## Axolotl Alex (Nov 15, 2008)

Does anyone know (if I may even ask) where I can see it online? I've already seen it once but I wanna see it again. Youtube obviously no longer has it as far as I know.


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 15, 2008)

frostyfuz said:
			
		

> I loved it.
> I don't want a English Dub tbh. You can't find to many good ones now-a-days.
> For instance: When they Cry: Higurashi, Lucky Star, etc..
> It was a very good movie though.. just too childish which I guess that's what AC was aiming for.


There's actually a very good fandub being made. It's not finished yet, but you can watch it here.


----------



## Axolotl Alex (Nov 15, 2008)

Ooh watching the first 10 seconds and its great haha!


----------



## SeiferA (Nov 16, 2008)

Ive been weary of fandubs for years now.

But now, this is the first fandub that has actually impressed me greatly.

As for the actual movie itself, yes, it is indeed quite grand. If you ever want to get into an Animal Crossing mood, just watch this and BAM! Instant urge to play the games again


----------



## Axolotl Alex (Nov 16, 2008)

Ok so is it just me, or does it seem almost like the "town" aspect of City Folk is based off the movie?


----------



## CoDe_RaNDoM (Nov 16, 2008)

Watched it on Youtube.
I really liked it.

I just wish it was in English.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 16, 2008)

Does anyone know where I could find the full English SUB version?
Youtube only has the first bit.

edit:

Nevermind. lol


----------



## SpikeHawk (Nov 16, 2008)

I have seen a fake redub of part of it. 


Never the real thing though.


----------



## QNT3N (Nov 16, 2008)

Eh, its alright. I've seen better Japanese movies though.


----------



## MygL (Nov 16, 2008)

i loved it, more voice of K.K.


----------

